#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Show newl message envelop notification for all mailbox/shared mailbox added in outlook

## Goku

Greetings for the day!

I need assistance on below issue related to MS-Outlook 2010.

I am having more than one mailbox/shared mailbox in MS-Outlook 2010. I have enabled the "Show an envelope icon in the notification area" its working fine when I get new email in my own mailbox, however it is not working for other mailbox it is not showing envelope icon notification when I am getting new email in shared mailbox/other mailbox.

Kindly suggest how can I get this issue fixed so that I can get envelope icon notification for email received in all the mailbox.

----------


## Goku

I have found the answer to my problem..It was easy.

Just have to get the mailbox added through control panel, outlook setting.

----------

